# Sad songs



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you ever heard a song that you connected with so much that you just had to cry? Post 'em here.

I've cried to two 16Volt songs, and talked to the artist about it. He found it sweet. He's such a fucking sweetheart though. Dressed like this huge biker, but he's so sensitive and just a big softy.

[video=youtube;JaeeOhU6QWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaeeOhU6QWE&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;_xUdl0sTgUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xUdl0sTgUs[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 24, 2011)

Well there are sad songs... and there arepeaceful songs with a sad tone that help me build emotion.

[video=youtube;1zfhlGBkMZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zfhlGBkMZA[/video]

Skip to 1:00.


----------



## Hir (Mar 24, 2011)

[yt]42S17rDYZuc[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 3, 2011)

[yt]niR-QLXCpM8[/yt]
[yt]FPzI4dpEcF8[/yt]
[yt]NQuVudn1-RE[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 3, 2011)

This is the thread for me

[video=youtube;pVuur7aTX8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVuur7aTX8w[/video]
[video=youtube;zGsYK3xSkio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGsYK3xSkio[/video]
[video=youtube;yoAPw-eJuYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoAPw-eJuYo[/video]
[video=youtube;eS2ipWNm9Fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS2ipWNm9Fw[/video]
[video=youtube;7fpI2PPRAM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fpI2PPRAM4[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;w17x5hNnqVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w17x5hNnqVY[/video]
[video=youtube;wwVTLq28_y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwVTLq28_y4[/video]
[video=youtube;LyC59VuGbMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyC59VuGbMs[/video]
She wrote it for a friend of hers who was a bit overweight and killed himself because he couldn't find love. Sounds like me. :V
[video=youtube;H2PTMBONda4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2PTMBONda4[/video]


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not exactly sad but when I got to perform this with the Senior Mixed Alstate Choir in Georgia, I was in tears by the end. This song is so powerful. When we finished there was a full 10 seconds of silence before the audience clapped. It was ecstacy.
[yt]9shXm0cIeEY[/yt]


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;u0B-hJ_gotc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0B-hJ_gotc[/video]

[video=youtube;YFgxIvSeLDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFgxIvSeLDQ[/video]

[video=youtube;KfAq7kxHjPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfAq7kxHjPk[/video]

[video=youtube;2FyjKQvWKw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FyjKQvWKw8[/video]

[video=youtube;JLuP-4ZEhOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLuP-4ZEhOE[/video]

This one doesn't make me cry, but it does make me really sad.

[video=youtube;bfqEisOIMJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfqEisOIMJc[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Apr 5, 2011)

You just pulled at my heart strings with Butterfly Kisses and Dance With My Father.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

Sad in a bittersweet way:

[yt]7SMpi0yefeI[/yt]

[yt]CkA711L5WTY[/yt]

[yt]NPrD-Bowbr4[/yt]

Just fucking sad:

(I cried so much when I heard this song the first time, I still tear up a lot)
[yt]Kki1kpFCBh0[/yt]

[yt]MwcKde9PiQk[/yt]


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Apr 5, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> You just pulled at my heart strings with Butterfly Kisses and Dance With My Father.


 
Butterfly Kisses always gets me. It reminds me so much of my childhood. Nowadays it makes me cry because my parents are divorcing later this year and I won't be seeing my dad anymore. :\


----------



## Larry (Apr 5, 2011)

These aren't sad songs, but these are the only ones that I made me cry.
[video=youtube;i0O2LMqnHGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0O2LMqnHGg[/video]
[video=youtube;XfbBEAuARfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfbBEAuARfk[/video]


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 1, 2011)

This entire album is a depressive masterpiece. 

[video=youtube;ROa9XW6knXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROa9XW6knXs[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;To9i0pK3h08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To9i0pK3h08[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 1, 2011)

[yt]Vq9fCknZJf0[/yt]


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has posted anything from Sigur Ros yet! This song, coupled with this video, is truly heartbreaking. 
[video=youtube;_ekGDwXkOkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ekGDwXkOkk&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jun 1, 2011)

there are far more sad Sigur RÃ³s songs than that one.

[yt]NnXuLNOwzDk[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 1, 2011)

Radiohead - Fitter, Happier
[yt]8EoukRWQ-ec[/yt]


----------



## STB (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;ISgQxFGDfvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISgQxFGDfvU[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 2, 2011)

STB said:


> video


 
i was gonna link that ;A;

[yt]jWMtlI_LaIA[/yt]


----------



## STB (Jun 2, 2011)

^great minds truly think alike.

But this is probably the most depressing song I've heard:

[video=youtube;otx49Ko3fxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otx49Ko3fxw[/video]


----------



## Isen (Jun 5, 2011)

[yt]a8aPyBr-_S0[/yt]

One of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## L1B3R4710N (Jun 9, 2011)

The entire album is written by Dan Barrett of Have A Nice Life, and was inspired (?) by his 2009 suicide attempt. Incredibly well written.


----------



## Conker (Jun 10, 2011)

I find "Little Sister" By New Medicine to be quite sad.

[yt]rsWbwf3aQEs[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't believe no one has posted this yet
[video=youtube;zWe6bMVvTzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWe6bMVvTzk[/video]
[video=youtube;lmeag1rwQgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmeag1rwQgo[/video]
This entire album (Sea Change) is the most depressing thing ever
DO NOT listen to it while already depressed. You will regret it...
It's so beautiful though.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 10, 2011)

Leaving Hope - Nine Inch Nails

[video=youtube;l-GwX5x1cio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-GwX5x1cio&feature=related[/video]


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Graveyard Train - Ballad For Beelzebub

Hello Saferide - Anna

Heartless Bastards - Hold Your Head High

Hooray For Earth - True Love (The video really helps to watch)

Destroyer - Suicide Demo For Kara Walker


----------



## Wolf3188 (Jun 18, 2011)

I find Here For You by Ozzy Osbourne a pretty sad song, though not as much so as some of the others posted here.


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 21, 2011)

Never made me want to cry. But might have a different effect on you. Still mournful though:

[video=youtube;l9bH6R3gj0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9bH6R3gj0I[/video]
[video=youtube;OKRJfIPiJGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKRJfIPiJGY[/video]


----------



## brandondmorris1 (Jul 7, 2011)

For once in your life - Courtney Love

Linger - The Cranberries

saddest songs!


----------



## Tacku (Jul 7, 2011)

This song has always made me feel a little sad whenever I listen to it. The whole song just a very melancholy vibe to it.

[video=youtube;bV-hSgL1R74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV-hSgL1R74[/video]


----------



## Askari_Nari (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's a great song, I don't know if it could necessarily be described as "sad," but it can be a very emotional track.

[video=youtube;qbNsAoIPys4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbNsAoIPys4[/video]

I bet you didn't expect this group to get mentioned in this topic.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;reRbXFoqaSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reRbXFoqaSQ[/video]
[video=youtube;A7vrDThlryU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7vrDThlryU[/video]
[video=youtube;wcdCHtkQcBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcdCHtkQcBM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2011)

[yt]4qRSo-h6JBw[/yt]

[yt]BEWGL_IyK74[/yt]

[yt]PnHAWYXmPIE[/yt]

[yt]bz7lT94gPWg[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Jul 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;_Efz3s7QiM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Efz3s7QiM8[/video]


----------



## chapels (Jul 28, 2011)

[yt]9g6XfPchFmE[/yt]


[yt]tMBl_5idBs4[/yt]
[yt]R7VgYczufDU[/yt]


[yt]G2CZbxsKqK0[/yt]


[yt]wqBMgWMFvqQ[/yt]
[yt]_2qXt0WUHvc[/yt]
[yt]DE-D89NySIg[/yt]


[yt]_DHRGrIqmb0[/yt]


[yt]83BRULUXqlI[/yt]


[yt]oNfKOtlNuWE[/yt]


----------



## Kranda (Jul 28, 2011)

This is one that gets to me.
[video=youtube;_ODSx0UfAcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ODSx0UfAcA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;_cCc7xv6uCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cCc7xv6uCk[/video]

F-fuck, Rose. Stop having such sad songs. ;F;


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 28, 2011)

[yt]apoL72ohnfc[/yt]

Just, this whole song, but especially the ending lyrics:
_Don't worry who these jokes will all be lost on
Come back to bed my darling
There is nothing in the world that we can count on
Even that we will wake up is an assumption
But I know for a fact that I loved someone
And for about a year he lived in boston... _


----------



## Dr_Coyote_Headlock (Jul 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;DL7tz03v8wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7tz03v8wc[/video]


----------



## Sphinx (Jul 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;fJ3cw_Er3hI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ3cw_Er3hI[/video]


----------



## Sar (Jul 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;2AOXR5Uj8G8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AOXR5Uj8G8[/video]
[video=youtube;muhVKlWFWuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhVKlWFWuQ[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2011)

I've never cried over a song because I'm not a big fucking mangina
but here are some "sad" songs.

[yt]r5Or6-HOveg[/yt]
[yt]dniVqDTwOds[/yt]
[yt]CMbc7djkCq4[/yt]

now grab a box of tissues and cry your big manbaby crybaby pussy tears


----------



## Traven V (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;TPhnOKmhbBw]http://youtu.be/TPhnOKmhbBw[/video]

[video=youtube_share;4k_h9g4eoAI]http://youtu.be/4k_h9g4eoAI[/video]

[video=youtube_share;JlDnevvKud0]http://youtu.be/JlDnevvKud0[/video]

[video=youtube_share;MummZBgO3Ek]http://youtu.be/MummZBgO3Ek[/video]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 2, 2011)

[yt]JCWNcKI-RaY[/yt]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZexuAuzt2Y

this game made me fucking cry.


----------

